# Coyote range in NoDak



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

I know coyotes seem to be everywhere nowadays, but are there many in the valley region, specifically north of Grand Forks?


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm really amazed that with over a hundred hits nobody seems to know the answer to my question. I know some of you guys live in the valley, is this a big secret or do I have to earn a response some how??


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe I should expand my original question, I've seen coyotes in places where I never would think to look as they definately have not been in these areas previously. I guess their range just keeps expanding. Has anyone else had similar experiences in ND?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

There are yotes all over the state and I'll bet there are a ton north of Grand Forks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I put on roughly 70,000 miles per year covering ND and SD, have for almost 7 years straight, I've lived in the Valley since fall of '95, in that time I've seen 1 coyote in the RRV, it was just north of the beet plant at Hillsboro, and it was huge.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Well that certainly don't seem like a ton now does it? :lol:


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

holy *** clowns i was goose hunting this morning and i was near fordville ND and i had out about 30 dekes setup for geese and 3 yotes came in and it was kinda dark when they came into our spread cause ya know geese are like that with geese and holy **** they scared the **** outta my and my friends but we ended up limiting on geese...but anyway if ur gonna yote hunt u should go by fordville and adams not kidding this is 1 of the best spots in ND[/img]


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

theirs coyotes all around just go west, u dont have to go very far, find some nice coyote habbitat, and give it a shot.....thats what i had ta do when i got here :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We hunt the RRV primarily and we see coyotes everytime we hunt. They are around just not in the high #s like out west. The reason most people don't see them is that they aren't going to stand around while you are driving by in your car usually. You need to get out on foot and get stealthy. As for north of GF, I don't know because I usually don't hunt north of GF.


----------

